# fly rod blanks for sale



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 5 fiber glass fly rods older but good reel seats and would make a good winter retie project all need to be retied with new eyes and are lengths between 7 and 9 ft and various weights. I do not know how to tell the different weights. I would like 10 dollars apeice for them or would give 4 to have one tied fcr me. If someone had the patience to teach me how to tie one, then I would tie them all myself and sell them in the spring. you can call me at (850) 916-o219 to make arrangements to see them. I am new to fly fishing but I am learning and really enjoying it. I go to Maine every year to visit my in-laws and I pick up a few hand tied salt-water flys up there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What wts are they?


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

*"I do not know how to tell the different weights."*

That would probably answer your question in the short run, TP!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can't tell what weights they are, what do you usually use them for?


----------

